# Achtung! Mahn-Mails mit echten Kontaktdaten!



## warawarawiiu (12. März 2016)

Hallo, 
es gehen momentan wieder Mahn-Emails herum.

Das besondere: sie sind äußerst glaubwürdig verfasst, enthalten einen glaubwürdig benannten Anhang und stammen von einer zunächst glaubwürdig scheinenden Adresse (z.b Inkasso@Amazon.com).

Das beunruhigende: Diese email enthält neben dem kompletten Namen auch die komplette Adressanschrift sowie die eigene Telefonnummer.
Ich habe soeben bei mir im Postfach diese email gefunden, alle Daten waren korrekt (habe diese stellen natürlich jetzt ausgeblendet und nur durch "Mein Name" etc ersetzt.)


Laut ersten Spekulationen stammen diese Adressen offensichtlich aus dem eBay hack von damals bei dem Daten von Usern gestohlen worden.
Leider kann man dagegen nichts tun...... finde es im übrigen schäbig von eBay dass da keine Information von deren Seite kommt.
Frage mich ob man hier rechtliche Schritte einleiten kann gegen eBay?

Hier die Mail:
Sehr geehrte/r "hier steht mein voller Name"

unsere Zahlungserinnerung blieb bis heute leider erfolglos. Jetzt bieten wir Ihnen hiermit letztmalig die Möglichkeit, den ausstehenden Betrag unseren Mandanten GiroPay AG zu begleichen.

Die detaillierte Forderungsausstellung ID 3687523417 der Sie alle Positionen entnehmen können, ist beigelegt.

Vertragsdaten:

Mein Name
STRASSE UND Hausnummer
PLZ und Ort

Meine Telefonnummer
Mailadresse von mir

Die gesamte Überweisung erwarten wir bis spätestens 09.03.2016.

Aufgrund des andauernden Zahlungsrückstands sind Sie verpflichtet außerdem, die durch unsere Inanspruchnahme entstandene Kosten von 94,85 Euro zu bezahlen. Bei Rückfragen oder Anregungen erwarten wir eine Kontaktaufnahme innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Um zusätzliche Kosten zu vermeiden, bitten wir Sie den ausstehenden Betrag auf unser Bankkonto zu überweisen.

Können wird bis zum genannten Datum keine Überweisung verbuchen, sehen wir uns gezwungen Ihren Fall an ein Gericht abzugeben. Sämtliche damit verbundenen Zusatzkosten werden Sie tragen.

Berücksichtigt wurden alle Buchungseingänge bis zum 04.03.2016.

Mit verbindlichen Grüßen

Rechnungsstelle "Hier steht noch ein Name"


----------



## tsd560ti (12. März 2016)

Echt nicht schlecht gemacht das ganze, so manche Formulierungen wirken zumindest recht dilletantisch ("sehen *wir* uns gezwungen").


----------



## -Flinx- (12. März 2016)

Habe schon öfter,von wem auch immer,  solchen  Schrott bekommen.  Einfach nicht reagieren.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Echt nicht schlecht gemacht das ganze, so manche Formulierungen wirken zumindest recht dilletantisch ("sehen *wir* uns gezwungen").



Das mag sein, beunruhigend ist aber vor allem der Part, der alle echten Adressaten enthält.
Ich werde jetzt zusehen dass ich mein PayPal und eBay Konto einstampfe. Wenn meine Daten dort so leichtfertig gehandelt werden, dann kann ich dort leider nicht bleiben.

Ich werde jetzt auch zu sehen dass ich mein Amazon Konto etc. Schliesse und werde mich nunmehr auch nicht mehr im netz mit echt-namen oder gar Adresse anmelden.

Ich warte nur auf den tag dass Amazon gehackt wird und der bestellverlauf dank einiger hackergruppe offengelegt wird inkl. Namen und Adresse...... und Frau Nachbarin sieht dann das die Kollegin sich einen Riesendildo bestellt hat.


@flinx:
Inkl. Deiner echten Anschrift und Telefonnummer?


----------



## mgiceman311 (12. März 2016)

Das sind eben auch die Schattenseiten des World Wide Web...


----------



## slot108 (12. März 2016)

und im Anhang ist oftmals ne .dos-Datei oder sowas. is klar ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2016)

Ich ignoriere solche Mails immer. Für diese Art Information nutzt man einen Brief


----------



## Zypharium (12. März 2016)

Deine Reaktion ist völlig überzogen und zeigt deine Naivität bezüglich des Internets. Dass die Offenlegung der eigenen Daten (in den meisten Fällen) nicht erwünscht ist, lässt sich nicht von der Hand weisen. Allerdings dürfte jedem klar sein, dass im Internet nichts sicher ist, was einmal da war, wird nie verschwinden. Ich kann deinen Ärger verstehen, aber durch die Schließung deiner diversen Konten, machst du die Verbreitung deiner Daten nicht ungeschehen.  Es wäre ratsam, wenn du dich beruhigen würdest, andernfalls wäre die einzige Lösung, nie wieder ins Internet zu gehen. Fraglich ist indes, ob dieses Verhalten im jetzigen Fall noch einen Sinn ergeben könnte. Dies lässt sich bezweifeln.

Das Einzige, was du machen solltest, wäre, die E-Mailadresse an Amazon zu übermitteln. Die werden sich schon darum kümmern, dass deren Ruf nicht durch Betrüger in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird.


----------



## Abductee (12. März 2016)

Zypharium schrieb:


> Das Einzige, was du machen solltest, wäre, die E-Mailadresse an Amazon zu übermitteln. Die werden sich schon darum kümmern, dass deren Ruf nicht durch Betrüger in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird.



Sollte man machen, bringt im Endeffekt aber nichts.
So lange es Mailserver gibt die ohne Reverse Lookup Emails entgegennehmen, kann jeder Idiot Emails mit falschen Absender verschicken.


----------



## daLexi (12. März 2016)

Mahnung per Email,  wer die ernst nimmt, dem ist nicht zu helfen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. März 2016)

daLexi schrieb:


> Mahnung per Email,  wer die ernst nimmt, dem ist nicht zu helfen.



Du hast das Thema nicht verstanden.

Es geht nicht um eine der 200 email Spam Mahnungen aus meinem Postfach, sondern eine sehr gut geschriebene Mahnung die ECHTE Daten von mir enthält (Adresse, Telefon usw) und man sich doch dann durchaus fragen darf woher diese echten Informationen stammen.

In meinem Fall definitiv von meinem eBay account. Und da ich nicht der einzige bin von dem Daten aus eBay gezogen wurden ist es durchaus berechtigt sich darüber Gedanken zu machen wie viel damals bei dieser Attacke auf eBay tatsächlich geklaut wurde.
Schließlich sind dort auch Kreditkarten und Bank Informationen hinterlegt.

Deine lustigen Smiley kannst also lassen, genauso wie deinen Zweifel an meinen geistigen Fähigkeiten.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. März 2016)

Zypharium schrieb:


> Deine Reaktion ist völlig überzogen und zeigt deine Naivität bezüglich des Internets. Dass die Offenlegung der eigenen Daten (in den meisten Fällen) nicht erwünscht ist, lässt sich nicht von der Hand weisen. Allerdings dürfte jedem klar sein, dass im Internet nichts sicher ist, was einmal da war, wird nie verschwinden. Ich kann deinen Ärger verstehen, aber durch die Schließung deiner diversen Konten, machst du die Verbreitung deiner Daten nicht ungeschehen.  Es wäre ratsam, wenn du dich beruhigen würdest, andernfalls wäre die einzige Lösung, nie wieder ins Internet zu gehen. Fraglich ist indes, ob dieses Verhalten im jetzigen Fall noch einen Sinn ergeben könnte. Dies lässt sich bezweifeln.
> 
> Das Einzige, was du machen solltest, wäre, die E-Mailadresse an Amazon zu übermitteln. Die werden sich schon darum kümmern, dass deren Ruf nicht durch Betrüger in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird.



Das du datendiebstahl mit einer solchen Selbstverständlichkeit hinnimmst, zeigt lediglich dass du selbst offensichtlich noch nicht in einer solchen Situation warst.

Wenn du meine Sorge um meine Kreditkarten, Bank, Adress und Telefondaten als naiv empfindest, frage ich mich, wer hier evtl. die Situation falsch einschätzt.
Wenn es für dich zu den Selbstverständlichkeiten der Internet Nutzung gehört dass der eigene account einer größeren Plattform im netz geknackt wird und diese empfindlichen Daten dann illegal verwendet werden, fehlt dir evtl noch die geistige reife angemessen auf potenziell unangenehme Situationen richtig zu reagieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

Wenn jemand wirklich was will wird er den postalischen Weg wählen damit es wirklich ankommt und nicht per plumper Mail. Wenn ich mal viel Lust habe schaue ich mal in den Quelltext da findet man auch schnell die Pferdefüße


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn jemand wirklich was will wird er den postalischen Weg wählen damit es wirklich ankommt und nicht per plumper Mail. Wenn ich mal viel Lust habe schaue ich mal in den Quelltext da findet man auch schnell die Pferdefüße



Mir ist durchaus bewusst das diese Mahnung nicht echt ist.

Bedenklich ist aber der inhalt mit echten offensichtlich geklauten Daten.

Das war bisher für mich neu und zeigt wie unsicher accounts bei eBay, Amazon etc. sind..... und wie leicht dort Daten entwendet werden können.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. März 2016)

Viel erschreckender, weil glaubwürdiger per Mail, sind gefälschte Zahlungsbestätigungen von "Paypal", in denen man ebenfalls mit vollem, echtem Namen auf seiner bei PayPal hinterlegten Mail-Adresse angesprochen wird. Da denkt man sich: "Na Hoppla, da habe ich doch gar nichts gekauft! Gleich mal auf den Button zur Problemlösung klicken..." und da hat man den Salat. 
Ich habe zum Glück vorher direkt in meinem PayPal-Konto geschaut, ob da irgendwelche Zahlungen getätigt worden sind. Natürlich nicht. 

Aber diese Mail war schon eine fast perfekte Kopie der echten Zahlungsbestätigungen.


----------



## -Flinx- (12. März 2016)

daLexi schrieb:


> Mahnung per Email,  wer die ernst nimmt, dem ist nicht zu helfen.


 
Seh´ich genau so.  .......Ich kenne auch keinen Händler, der vor Bezahlung  seine Waren verschickt.  Hab´auch schon Mahnungen mir einer exe.  im Anhang bekommen.


----------



## turbosnake (12. März 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Du hast das Thema nicht verstanden.
> 
> Es geht nicht um eine der 200 email Spam Mahnungen aus meinem Postfach, sondern eine sehr gut geschriebene Mahnung die ECHTE Daten von mir enthält (Adresse, Telefon usw) und man sich doch dann durchaus fragen darf woher diese echten Informationen stammen.


Sehr gut geschrieben ist die nicht:


> . Jetzt bieten wir Ihnen hiermit letztmalig die Möglichkeit, den ausstehenden Betrag unseren Mandanten GiroPay AG zu begleichen.


Dort fehlt ein "an" nach unseren oder "von unserem"
Dazu gibt es gar keine GiroPay AG.
Nebenbei stehen Adresse und Telefonnummer im Telefonbuch, sofern man der Veröffentlichung zugestimmt hat.


> Die gesamte Überweisung erwarten wir bis spätestens 09.03.2016.
> [...]
> Berücksichtigt wurden alle Buchungseingänge bis zum 04.03.2016.


Dazu ist eine Frist von 3 Tagen deutlich zu kurz und würde von keiner seriösen Firma benutzt werden.
WE zählt nicht, da die keine Bankarbeitstage sind.



> Aufgrund des andauernden Zahlungsrückstands sind Sie verpflichtet außerdem, die durch unsere Inanspruchnahme entstandene Kosten von 94,85 Euro zu bezahlen.


Ebenfalls ein falscher Satz, einmal grammatikalisch (richtig wäre "außerdem verpflichtet"), dazu bezweifle ich das die Kosten sich in einer legalen Höhe bewegen.




> Können wird bis zum genannten Datum keine Überweisung verbuchen, sehen wir uns gezwungen Ihren Fall an ein Gericht abzugeben. Sämtliche damit verbundenen Zusatzkosten werden Sie tragen.


Es müsste erstmal ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen und der kostet deutlich weniger als die 94,85€.

Von sehr gut ist das Schreiben sehr weit entfernt, dafür stecken zu viele offensichtliche Fehler drin.



> In meinem Fall definitiv von meinem eBay account. Und da ich nicht der einzige bin von dem Daten aus eBay gezogen wurden ist es durchaus berechtigt sich darüber Gedanken zu machen wie viel damals bei dieser Attacke auf eBay tatsächlich geklaut wurde.
> Schließlich sind dort auch Kreditkarten und Bank Informationen hinterlegt.


KK ist egal, dort haftet eh (fast) immer die Bank, darum würde ich mir mal gar keine Sorgen machen.




warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn du meine Sorge um meine Kreditkarten, Bank, Adress und Telefondaten als naiv empfindest, frage ich mich, wer hier evtl. die Situation falsch einschätzt.


Wenn es im Telefonbuch stehst, dann ist deine Einschätzung leider falsch, da man dort alles außer deiner Bankverbindung rausfinden kann.


> Wenn es für dich zu den Selbstverständlichkeiten der Internet Nutzung gehört dass der eigene account einer größeren Plattform im netz geknackt wird und diese empfindlichen Daten dann illegal verwendet werden, fehlt dir evtl noch die geistige reife angemessen auf potenziell unangenehme Situationen richtig zu reagieren.


Das einzige empfindliche sind deine Bankdaten, die anderen Sachen sind bei sehr viel eh öffentlich und bei Kreditkarten haftet die Bank.


----------



## Gysi1901 (12. März 2016)

Leutee... wie oft soll der TE noch erklären, dass es hier nicht um Spam geht, sondern darum, dass persönliche, heikle Daten frei durch Netz wandern? Einzeiler mit schönen Smileys stören hier.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Mir ist durchaus bewusst das diese Mahnung nicht echt ist.
> 
> Bedenklich ist aber der inhalt mit echten offensichtlich geklauten Daten.
> 
> Das war bisher für mich neu und zeigt wie unsicher accounts bei eBay, Amazon etc. sind..... und wie leicht dort Daten entwendet werden können.


Ich hatte nix behauptet und an Daten kann man so leicht kommen. Es reichen schon Gewinnspiele oder Seiten die man mal besuchte und die Daten verscherbelt haben usw. usw.


----------



## -Flinx- (12. März 2016)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Viel erschreckender, weil glaubwürdiger per Mail, sind gefälschte Zahlungsbestätigungen von "Paypal", in denen man ebenfalls mit vollem, echtem Namen auf seiner bei PayPal hinterlegten Mail-Adresse angesprochen wird. Da denkt man sich: "Na Hoppla, da habe ich doch gar nichts gekauft! Gleich mal auf den Button zur Problemlösung klicken..." und da hat man den Salat.
> Ich habe zum Glück vorher direkt in meinem PayPal-Konto geschaut, ob da irgendwelche Zahlungen getätigt worden sind. Natürlich nicht.
> 
> Aber diese Mail war schon eine fast perfekte Kopie der echten Zahlungsbestätigungen.



Zahlungsbestätigungen kommen bei Pay Pal immer direkt nach dem Kauf. Man geht bei so etwas eigentlich auch immer direkt auf eine Seite, niemals per link oder Button.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. März 2016)

-Flinx- schrieb:


> Zahlungsbestätigungen kommen bei Pay Pal immer direkt nach dem Kauf.



Den man ja sowieso nicht getätigt hat, was zur Verwirrung und dem Impuls führt, gleich mal nach zu schauen was da los war.



-Flinx- schrieb:


> Man geht bei so etwas eigentlich auch immer direkt auf eine Seite, niemals per link oder Button.



Klar macht man das. Eigentlich. Wenn man nicht vollkommen perplex ist aufgrund der fast perfekten Aufmachung der Mail, der persönlichen Ansprache, des angeblichen Zahlbetrags und des angeblichen Zahlungsempfängers.
Das ist ja der Trick dabei.


----------



## VikingGe (12. März 2016)

> Von sehr gut ist das Schreiben sehr weit entfernt, dafür stecken zu viele offensichtliche Fehler drin.


Wenn man sich denn auskennt. Viele Leute nehmen aber vieles für voll (siehe Locky), und abgesehen vom teils schlechten Deutsch wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht aus dem Stegreif, was ein Mahnbescheid kostet.

So nen Fall wie den hier hatte ich persönlich noch nie, aber selbst wenn klar ist, dass man selbst nichts falsch gemacht hat, wer garantiert mir denn, dass es keine weiteren Einschüchterungsversuche gibt? Wer meine Daten kennt, kann prinzipiell _alles_ damit machen, inklusive Briefe schreiben.


----------



## turbosnake (12. März 2016)

VikingGe schrieb:


> Wenn man sich denn auskennt. Viele Leute nehmen aber vieles für voll (siehe Locky), und abgesehen vom teils schlechten Deutsch wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht aus dem Stegreif, was ein Mahnbescheid kostet.


Ich auch nicht, das habe ich gerade nachgeschaut. Aber ich wüsste nicht wie man sonst ein Mahnverfahren dem Gericht übergeben sollte, das soll nur einschüchtern wirken.
Genauso wie die kurze Zahlungsfrist.
Aber das schlechte Deutsch reicht als Indikator völlig aus, da muss man nichts weiter wissen.


> Wer meine Daten kennt, kann prinzipiell _alles_ damit machen, inklusive Briefe schreiben.


Die abgesehen von deinen Bankdaten im Telefonbuch stehen können.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. März 2016)

Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Leutee... wie oft soll der TE noch erklären, dass es hier nicht um Spam geht, sondern darum, dass persönliche, heikle Daten frei durch Netz wandern? Einzeiler mit schönen Smileys stören hier.



Danke.

Finde diese Überheblichkeit (....ey das erkennt man doch sofort als Spam.....) gepaart mit Gleichgültigkeit (....bankdaten und kreditkartendaten im netz und beimdubiosen Anbietern vorliegend? Is doch Scheins egal, hab dich nicht so...) nicht nur dreist sondern schon fast dumm von vielen Usern hier,

Mir ist selber bewusst dass das Spam ist (dafür muss man nicht studiert haben und ihr seid auch nichts besonderes weil ihr das ach erkennt und Rechtschreibfehler findet.... die findet jeder), mir gin es eigentlich nur um folgende Information:

Damals als eBay gehackt wurde, wurden offensichtlich doch so einige Daten gestohlen OHNE das von eBay diesbezüglich eine Warnung kam und offensichtlich werden diese Daten jetzt für Spam benutzt. Da bei eBay viele Daten hinterlegt sind, könnte es gut sein dass eben mehr als nur ne Adresse geklaut wurde.

Wollte hier also lediglich drauf aufmerksam machen.

Wenn es hier 99% der Leute nicht interessiert oder sie eh über allem stehen, ist das ja okay, dann verkneifen ich mir meine freundlichen Warnungen btw. Hinweise in Zukunft eben und wünsche noch einen schönen tag.

Kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. März 2016)

slot108 schrieb:


> und im Anhang ist oftmals ne* .dos-Datei *


Das darfst Du mal erklären: .......


----------



## turbosnake (12. März 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Danke.
> Finde diese Überheblichkeit (....ey das erkennt man doch sofort als Spam.....) gepaart mit Gleichgültigkeit (....bankdaten und kreditkartendaten im netz und beimdubiosen Anbietern vorliegend? Is doch Scheins egal, hab dich nicht so...) nicht nur dreist sondern schon fast dumm von vielen Usern hier,


Schau dir mal wann die KK Anbieten haften, dann weißt du woher so eine Haltung kommt.
Das ganze System dahinter ist nicht sicher, aber halt sicher genug um damit zu arbeiten.
Informiere dich erstmal bevor du dich aufregst wie schlimm das sei.

Und Überheblichkeit ist es nicht, das sofort als Spam zu erkennen, sondern ganz normales menschliches Denken.
Gibt es die Firma wirklich, habe ich da was gekauft, stimmt die Rechtschreibung, ist der Absender seriös etc...
 Sofern ich eine Sache davon mit "Nein" beantworte ist klar das es nur ein Betrugsversuch sein kann.
Nebenbei fehlt im Schreiben die eigentlich Rechnungssumme, auch das das schreit gerade zu nach unseriös.

Dein Verhalten hier kommt mehr übertrieben panisch vor, das einzige was mir Sorgen machen würde sind die Bankdaten.
Aber das liegt eher darin begründet das man sein Bankkonto Online kaum schützen kann, da man nur eine sehr kurze PIN nutzen kann.

Und werfe anderen nicht vor dumm zu sein, das hilft keinem.


----------



## Leob12 (12. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Schau dir mal wann die KK Anbieten haften, dann weißt du woher so eine Haltung kommt.
> Das ganze System dahinter ist nicht sicher, aber halt sicher genug um damit zu arbeiten.
> Informiere dich erstmal bevor du dich aufregst wie schlimm das sei.
> 
> ...


Inwiefern kann man sein Bankkonto kaum schützen? 
Du meinst die TAN-Variante?


----------



## schmodel (12. März 2016)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tools-anwendungen-und-sicherheit/430372-mail-von-giro-pay.html

Ging mir vor 3 tagen genauso.
alle Daten waren richtig.
Den Anhang habe ich wie in meinem Post beschrieben  online von Virustotal prüfen lassen  (das es keine echte Mahnung war) ist mir klar.
2 Troyaner drinnen


----------



## turbosnake (12. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Inwiefern kann man sein Bankkonto kaum schützen?


Den Onlinebanking Pin.


> ]
> Du meinst die TAN-Variante?


Sofern man sich keine TANs aufs Handy schicken lässt halte ich alles für sicher genug.


----------



## Leob12 (12. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Den Onlinebanking Pin.
> 
> Sofern man sich keine TANs aufs Handy schicken lässt halte ich alles für sicher genug.


Was ist denn so schlimm an TANs?

Ups, hab TAN mit TAC verwechselt^^


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Schau dir mal wann die KK Anbieten haften, dann weißt du woher so eine Haltung kommt.
> Das ganze System dahinter ist nicht sicher, aber halt sicher genug um damit zu arbeiten.
> Informiere dich erstmal bevor du dich aufregst wie schlimm das sei.
> 
> ...



Darauf gehe ich mal nicht weiter ein, auch du hast nicht verstanden dass es mir nicht um die Erkennung von Spam geht (das erkennt man ja nun wirklich in diesem fall recht einfach) sondern vielmehr um das Datenleck bei eBay. Deine  völlig sinnfreie und langweilige Erklärung wie man Spam erkennt bat für die Nutzer dieses Forums einen Informationsgehalt von 0 

Eine Bankverbindung bietet leider nicht die Sicherheit einer Kreditkarte.

Euer verhalten wirkt hier äußerst lethargisch, ich ziehe lediglich aus einer Aktion meine Konsequenz:

Daten bei eBay gestohlen, keine offenen Kommunikation seitens eBay--> Daten werden in Spam Mails verschickt, Bankdaten evtl betroffen --> Kündigung der betroffenen dienste (PayPal, eBay)
Finde das äußerst rational.


Das euch meine Warnung btw. Meine Information hier nicht interessiert ist traurig.
Auch das einigen, auch dir, das Lese Verständnis fehlt, um zu erkennen, dass es mir nicht um die Erkennung einer Spam-Mail geht sondern um ein datenleck bei eBay und die Nutzung persönlicher Daten, ist traurig.


Warst du auch so relaxed als im PSN accountsmgehackt wurden und kreditkartendaten gestohlen wurden? Oder war das für dich nicht auch ein Grund zur Aufregung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

Das Problem ist auf der einen Seite die unsichere Behandlung der Kundendaten und auf der anderen Seite gibt man bei Gewinnspielen, Anmeldungen etc. oft mehr Sachen von sich preis als eventuell wirklich nötig ist. Wenn ich bei manchen Sachen sehe das eine Telefonnummer gefordert wird wo sich mir null Sinn erschließt dann gibt es Daten nicht. Wo man ohne dann nicht weiter kommt wird der ganze Krempel ignoriert. Auch gibt es leider eben auch den dubiosen Handel mit Datensätzen. Das ist eben die Gefahr der heutigen Zeit, ein paar Klicks und schon kann man alles mögliche machen und mitunter fängt man sich auch was aus dem Netz was die eigenen Daten selbstständig verbreitet. Dagegen machen kann man wenig als eben nur zu ignorieren und es in den Papierkorb zu verschieben


----------



## turbosnake (12. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Was ist denn so schlimm an TANs?
> Ups, hab TAN mit TAC verwechselt^^


Online-Banking und SS7-Hack: SMS-TANs sind unsicher - Golem.de
Abe


warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Darauf gehe ich mal nicht weiter ein, auch du hast nicht verstanden dass es mir nicht um die Erkennung von Spam geht (das erkennt man ja nun wirklich in diesem fall recht einfach) sondern vielmehr um das Datenleck bei eBay. Deine  völlig sinnfreie und langweilige Erklärung wie man Spam erkennt bat für die Nutzer dieses Forums einen Informationsgehalt von 0


Ich dachte es ist Überheblich den Spam herunterzuspielen und jetzt soll es auf einmal jeder wissen.



> Eine Bankverbindung bietet leider nicht die Sicherheit einer Kreditkarte.


Also hat eine Bankverbindung ebenfalls gar keine Sicherung? 
Außerdem kann man mit gestohlenen Kontodaten auch nicht so viel anfangen kann und alles was sie damit machen können fällt dir auf.



> Daten bei eBay gestohlen, keine offenen Kommunikation seitens eBay--> Daten werden in Spam Mails verschickt, Bankdaten evtl betroffen --> Kündigung der betroffenen dienste (PayPal, eBay)
> Finde das äußerst rational.


Ohne zu Wissen woher die Daten kommen ist das ein irrationales Verhalten.


Das euch meine Warnung btw. Meine Information hier nicht interessiert ist traurig.


> Auch das einigen, auch dir, das Lese Verständnis fehlt, um zu erkennen, dass es mir nicht um die Erkennung einer Spam-Mail geht sondern um ein datenleck bei eBay und die Nutzung persönlicher Daten, ist traurig.


Das hast du vorhin noch anders gesehen.



> Warst du auch so relaxed als im PSN accountsmgehackt wurden und kreditkartendaten gestohlen wurden? Oder war das für dich nicht auch ein Grund zur Aufregung


Wenn du mal erklärst, wieso man sich über gestohlenen KK Daten aufregen sollte wäre ich sehr erfreut.


----------



## Redrudi (12. März 2016)

@ warawarawiiu
ich danke dir für deine Mitteilung darüber das wieder solche Mails im Umlauf sind. 
Wenn im Fernsehen oder radio eine Sendung läuft mit den Ratschlägen die man befolgen sollte wenn solche mails einfliegen dann könnte man denken man ist noch im Kindergarten.Es gibt  genug unbedarfte und die sind anschließend noch ängstlicher.Man kann aber diese Menschen nicht mit uns hier im Forum vergleichen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (13. März 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Finde diese Überheblichkeit (....ey das erkennt man doch sofort als Spam.....) gepaart mit Gleichgültigkeit (....bankdaten und kreditkartendaten im netz und beimdubiosen Anbietern vorliegend? Is doch Scheins egal, hab dich nicht so...) nicht nur dreist sondern schon fast dumm von vielen Usern hier,
> 
> ...



Die Warnung kreidet dir ja keiner an, aber denkst du allen ernstes, dass deine Daten aus dem Netz verschwinden, nur weil du deine Konten dicht machst?

Dann verrate ich dir mal ein Geheimnis. Alle Konten die mit Zahlungen zu tun haben werden deine Daten nicht so einfach löschen, denn sie sind gesetzlich verpflichtet Zahlungsdaten einen gewissen Zeitraum lang aufzuheben. Das wird von Land zu Land anders gehandhabt, aber in Deutschland sind es beispielsweise 10 Jahre in denen die Daten archiviert werden müssen. Erst nach diesen 10 Jahren sind die Daten dann vielleicht entgültig verschwunden, aber nur wenn die Firma auch wirklich nach 10 Jahren löscht, sonst verbleiben sie auf ewig auf den Servern.


----------



## Combi (13. März 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Das mag sein, beunruhigend ist aber vor allem der Part, der alle echten Adressaten enthält.
> Ich werde jetzt zusehen dass ich mein PayPal und eBay Konto einstampfe. Wenn meine Daten dort so leichtfertig gehandelt werden, dann kann ich dort leider nicht bleiben.
> 
> Ich werde jetzt auch zu sehen dass ich mein Amazon Konto etc. Schliesse und werde mich nunmehr auch nicht mehr im netz mit echt-namen oder gar Adresse anmelden.
> ...



genau.und denk dran deine handysim zu zerschneiden.internetleitung kappen und in den wald ziehen.

mal ehrlich.
was für ne aussage...
die einzige gefahr besteht darin,das ein gehirnamputierter vollhirni das glaubt und zahlt.
hast du ein leergeräumtes konto?
wurden sachen auf deinen namen gekauft?
ist irgendetwas schlimmes passiert?
NEIN!
ich nutze pp,ebay,amazon so oft,das wären etliche stunden verlust dahin zu fahren um einzukaufen und der sprit erst.
mal eben teile für mein bike kaufen,zack ,fertig.hinzugondeln...25km.
in der heutigen zeit sich abzukapseln,aus angst vor deinen daten im netz....da kommst du einige jahre zu spät.
aber dein naives verhalten,ist deine sache.wenn du so glücklicher bist...back to the roots!ab in den wald!


----------



## Freakless08 (13. März 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Das mag sein, beunruhigend ist aber vor allem der Part, der alle echten Adressaten enthält.
> Ich werde jetzt zusehen dass ich mein PayPal und eBay Konto einstampfe. Wenn meine Daten dort so leichtfertig gehandelt werden, dann kann ich dort leider nicht bleiben.
> 
> Ich werde jetzt auch zu sehen dass ich mein Amazon Konto etc. Schliesse und werde mich nunmehr auch nicht mehr im netz mit echt-namen oder gar Adresse anmelden.



Keine Sorge. Das deine Daten bekannt werden ist von der Politik so gewollt
Merkel: Wirtschaft muss bei Nutzung von Daten aufholen  | heise online
und da die Server, auf denen die Kundendaten gesichert sind nicht immer gut geschützt sind ist das natürlich toll.

Wie wäre es übrigens mit deiner Krankenakte?
Weiterhin Riesensicherheitsloch bei Patientendaten  | heise online

Das unsere Daten von der Bank, Flüge usw. auch in andere Länder (USA) übertragen werden ist doch schon lange bekannt. Dafür brauchen wir natürlich auch eine gute Verschlüsselung... Natürlich mit Hintertür, damit jeder darauf Zugriff haben kann.
Apple vs. FBI: Obama will starke Verschlusselung mit Hintertur | heise online

Und du meinst mit der Vorratsdatenspeicherung wird das weniger  ? Dank der VDS ist noch viel mehr von dir auf Servern gespeichert, welche potenziell gehackt werden können oder ein Mitarbeiter/Subunternehmen Mist baut.


----------



## QUAD4 (13. März 2016)

hab so eine mail noch nicht erhalten aber dafür gut gefakte rechungen von paypal das ich ein account bei brazzers und bangbros abgeschlossen hätte mit jeweils 60€ und 30€


----------



## dj_the_one (14. März 2016)

Ich hoffe solche Betrüger finden nie im Leben ihr Glück


----------



## Lexx (14. März 2016)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Ich hoffe solche Betrüger finden nie im Leben ihr Glück


Was brauchen sie Glück, wenn sie Kohle haben.. ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> hab so eine mail noch nicht erhalten aber dafür gut gefakte rechungen von paypal das ich ein account bei brazzers und bangbros abgeschlossen hätte mit jeweils 60€ und 30€


Das ist ja Standard Post. Mir wurden innerhalb weniger Tage 5 Gerichtsurteile per Mail zugestellt die ich mit Geld hätte abwenden können. Ich hatte da nur noch auf den virtuellen Kuckuck gewartet der nicht kam


----------



## wolflux (14. März 2016)

Bei mir auch mit PayPal,
 immer einmal im Jahr zum Januar/Februar , als würde PayPal Rechnungen per Mail verschicken und das plötzlich zum ersten mal.

Scheint aber gut anzukommen, sonst würden die endlich mal locker lassen.
Wl


----------



## -Flinx- (14. März 2016)

Hab´Heute mal wieder  ´ne Mahnung von "Flexpayment" mit Zip-Datei bekommen.


----------



## mad-onion (19. März 2016)

Ich habe jetzt auch so eine Mail, angeblich von Amazon bekommen, auf eine sehr alte Emailadresse, die ich nur für Accountregistrierungen nutze.
Die "echten" Daten in der Mail lassen sich allerdings Zeitlich eingrenzen. Die Postanschrift ist seit 8 Jahern nicht mehr aktuell, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass sich die Daten die dafür gestohlen wurden auf diesen Zeitraum einschränken lassen. ich weiß allerdings ganz sicher, daß ich während ich dort wohnte, gar kein Amazon Kundenkonto hatte.


----------



## DerBuilderAlex (19. März 2016)

Ja Mahn-Mails können echt nerven.
Ich hatte mal eine von der Telekom obwohl ich dort schon gar keine Kunde mehr war.

Also einfach gelöscht


----------

